# position of pronouns in Προστακτική



## EvaQQ

Γεια σας φίλοι,
Έχω μια ερώτηση για την θέση των αντυνωμίων στην Προστακτική. Όταν έχουμε αυτόχρονα δύο αντικείμενα, έμμεσο και άμεσο, πώς θα τα βάζουμε;
_1. Διάβασέ τους τες. 
2. Διαβάστε τό της._
Ποια είναι σωστό; και οι δύο προτάσεις εμφανίζονται στο_ Επικοινωνήστε Ελληνικά_, αλλά η γενική αρχή φαινέται να είναι  * Ρήμα στην προστακτική + έμμεσο αντικείμενο + άμεσο αντικείμενο*.
Υπάρχει διαφορά με τα ρήματα στο ενικό και στο πληθυντικό;;
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!


----------



## Perseas

Καλημέρα,
και οι δύο προτάσεις είναι σωστές.
Στην πρώτη προηγείται το έμμεσο αντικείμενο (τους: γενική πληθυντικού, αναφέρεται σε πρόσωπο) και ακολουθεί το άμεσο (τες: αιτιατική πληθυντικού).
Στη δεύτερη προηγείται το άμεσο (τό: αιτιατική ενικού) και ακολουθεί το έμμεσο (της: γενικού ενικού, αναφέρεται σε πρόσωπο).

Να φέρω ένα άλλο παράδειγμα:
Διάβασέ το μου  
Διάβασέ μου το 

Διαβάστε τό μου 
Διαβάστε μού το


----------



## EvaQQ

Perseas said:


> Καλημέρα,
> και οι δύο προτάσεις είναι σωστές.
> Στην πρώτη προηγείται το έμμεσο αντικείμενο (τους: γενική πληθυντικού, αναφέρεται σε πρόσωπο) και ακολουθεί το άμεσο (τες: αιτιατική πληθυντικού).
> Στη δεύτερη προηγείται το άμεσο (τό: αιτιατική ενικού) και ακολουθεί το έμμεσο (της: γενικού ενικού, αναφέρεται σε πρόσωπο).
> 
> Να φέρω ένα άλλο παράδειγμα:
> Διάβασέ το μου
> Διάβασέ μου το
> 
> Διαβάστε τό μου
> Διαβάστε μού το


Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Περσέα!


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Διάβασέ το μου
> Διάβασέ μου το


Μα γενικά η αδύνατη προσωπική αντωνυμία που παρουσιάζει ένα έμμεσο αντικείμενο μπαίνει μπροστά από την αδύνατη προσωπική αντωνυμία που παρουσιάζει ένα άμεσο αντικείμενο, δεν είναι έτσι;
Δηλαδή:
«Μου το διαβάζεις;» είναι σωστό.
«Το μου διαβάζεις;» είναι λάθος.
Συμφωνείς;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Μα γενικά η αδύνατη προσωπική αντωνυμία που παρουσιάζει ένα έμμεσο αντικείμενο μπαίνει μπροστά από την αδύνατη προσωπική αντωνυμία που παρουσιάζει ένα άμεσο αντικείμενο, δεν είναι έτσι;
> Δηλαδή:
> «Μου το διαβάζεις;» είναι σωστό.
> «Το μου διαβάζεις;» είναι λάθος.
> Συμφωνείς;


Ναι, εδώ έχεις δίκιο.

(Το "μου" είναι γενική και είναι έμμεσο, ενώ το "το" είναι αιτιατική και είναι άμεσο).


----------



## ioanell

EvaQQ said:


> Έχω μια ερώτηση για την θέση των αντυνωμ*ιών* στην Προστακτική. Όταν έχουμε *τ*αυτόχρονα δύο αντικείμενα, έμμεσο και άμεσο, πώς θα τα βάζουμε;





διαφορετικός said:


> Μα γενικά η αδύνατη προσωπική αντωνυμία που παρουσιάζει ένα έμμεσο αντικείμενο μπαίνει μπροστά από την αδύνατη προσωπική αντωνυμία που παρουσιάζει ένα άμεσο αντικείμενο, δεν είναι έτσι;
> Δηλαδή:
> «Μου το διαβάζεις;» είναι σωστό.
> «Το μου διαβάζεις;» είναι λάθος.
> Συμφωνείς;



Γεια σας,
Αυτό που λες, διαφορετικέ, είναι σωστό, και ισχύει στις ερωτηματικές προτάσεις -όπως φαίνεται και από τα παραδείγματά σου-, στις αποφαντικές προτάσεις (ή κρίσεως), π.χ. _μού το/μάς το διάβασε χθες, _στις επιφωνηματικές προτάσεις, π.χ. _τι ωραία να μού/μάς το διαβάσει τώρα!_ και στις προστακτικές προτάσεις (ή επιθυμίας) που εκφέρονται σε υποτακτική, π.χ. _να μού το διαβάσεις τώρα_. Στις προστακτικές προτάσεις, όμως, που εκφέρονται σε προστακτική, ισχύουν -όπως το περιέγραψε ο Περσέας- και οι δύο εκδοχές (εξαρτάται και από την ιδιόλεκτο του καθενός), εκτός από την περίπτωση στην οποία υπάρχει έκθλιψη στο (ενικού αριθμού) ρήμα -που φαίνεται να είναι και η πιο συνηθισμένη περίπτωση στον καθημερινό λόγο-, οπότε τότε προηγείται συνήθως το άμεσο αντικείμενο και ακολουθεί το έμμεσο (πρόσωπο), π.χ. διάβασ’ τό μου/μας , διάβασ' μού/μάς το .


----------



## EvaQQ

ioanell said:


> Γεια σας,
> Αυτό που λες, διαφορετικέ, είναι σωστό, και ισχύει στις ερωτηματικές προτάσεις -όπως φαίνεται και από τα παραδείγματά σου-, στις αποφαντικές προτάσεις (ή κρίσεως), π.χ. _μού το/μάς το διάβασε χθες, _στις επιφωνηματικές προτάσεις, π.χ. _τι ωραία να μού/μάς το διαβάσει τώρα!_ και στις προστακτικές προτάσεις (ή επιθυμίας) που εκφέρονται σε υποτακτική, π.χ. _να μού το διαβάσεις τώρα_. Στις προστακτικές προτάσεις, όμως, που εκφέρονται σε προστακτική, ισχύουν -όπως το περιέγραψε ο Περσέας- και οι δύο εκδοχές (εξαρτάται και από την ιδιόλεκτο του καθενός), εκτός από την περίπτωση στην οποία υπάρχει έκθλιψη στο (ενικού αριθμού) ρήμα -που φαίνεται να είναι και η πιο συνηθισμένη περίπτωση στον καθημερινό λόγο-, οπότε τότε προηγείται πάντοτε το άμεσο αντικείμενο και ακολουθεί το έμμεσο (πρόσωπο), π.χ. διάβασ’ τό μου/μας , διάβασ' μού/μάς το .


Ευχαριστώ πολύ, ioanell. Αυτό που λες είναι όπως το έχω μάθει. Αλλά το περίεργο είναι ότι διαφορετικά γράφει στο βιβλίο _Επικοινωνήστε ελληνικά ΙΙ_ (σελ.121):





Εδώ φαίνεται να είναι πιο συνηθισμένη η περίπτωση που προηγείται το έμμεσο αντικείμενο και ακολουθεί το άμεσο αντικείμενο.


----------



## ioanell

EvaQQ said:


> Εδώ φαίνεται να είναι πιο συνηθισμένη η περίπτωση που προηγείται το έμμεσο αντικείμενο και ακολουθεί το άμεσο αντικείμενο.



Νομίζω ότι και στο βοήθημά σου επιβεβαιώνεται αυτό που είπαμε ότι στην Προστακτική χρησιμοποιούνται και οι δύο σειρές των αντικειμένων: 
1. Διάβασέ τους τες. 2. Διαβάστε τό της. 
Όμως, το βοήθημά σου γράφει ως “σημείωση” ότι: Με κάποια ρήματα πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιούμε και τον τύπο _δώσ’ το μου_, _γράψ’ το του_, _φέρ’ τους την_ κτλ. Δηλαδή, χωρίς να υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος ρυθμιστικός κανόνας, το βοήθημά σου την περίπτωση στην οποία προηγείται το άμεσο αντικείμενο, όπου το ενικού αριθμού ρήμα υφίσταται αποκοπή, την δίνει ως “σημείωση εξαιρέσεων”, άποψη, βέβαια, που δεν μπορεί να ισχύει, καθώς η χρήση των ρημάτων στην προστακτική του ενικού με αποκοπή είναι κάτι πολύ συνηθισμένο. Πάντως, όπως έγραψα παραπάνω, το ποιον τύπο χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος π.χ. _δώσ’ το μου_ ή _δώσ’ μου το_, _γράψ΄ το του_ ή _γράψ’ του το_, _διαβάστε μου την εφημερίδα, σάς παρακαλώ_, _διαβάστε τήν μου_ ή _διαβάστε μού την_ (εκτός, βέβαια, από τύπους που δεν είναι αποδεκτοί, π.χ _διάβασ’ μού την_ αντί _διάβασ’ τήν μου_) εξαρτάται εν πολλοίς από την ιδιόλεκτό του, δηλ. τα ιδιαίτερα γλωσσικά στοιχεία που συνθέτουν τον προσωπικό τρόπο έκφρασής του.
Στην προστακτική ρημάτων πληθυντικού αριθμού και όταν το έμμεσο αντικείμενο είναι προσωπική αντωνυμία *τρίτου* προσώπου, φαίνεται να προηγείται συνήθως το άμεσο έναντι του έμμεσου, π.χ. _φέρτε αμέσως το παιχνιδάκι της Ελένης_, _φέρτε τό της αμέσως_ αντί _φέρτε τής το_, εκτός, εάν χρησιμοποιηθεί ο πιο τυπικός και πιο σπάνιος, ασύγκοπτος, τύπος του ρήματος, οπότε τότε προηγείται το έμμεσο, π.χ. _φέρετέ της το αμέσως_ αντί _φέρετέ το της αμέσως_, _διαβάστε στη Μαρία το βιβλίο_, _διαβάστε τό της_ (ή, σπανιότερα, _διαβάσετέ της το_) αντί _διαβάστε τής το_. Το παράδειγμα του βοηθήματός σου _Διάβασε στα παιδιά τις ιστορίες, διάβασέ τους τες, _εάν είχαμε μεταφορά του ρήματος στον πληθυντικό αριθμό, θα γινόταν _Διαβάστε στα παιδιά τις ιστορίες, διαβάστε τες τους_ και όχι _διαβάστε τους τες_.

Αρνητικός τύπος

Το συγκεκριμένο βοήθημα δεν κάνει διάκριση στους τρόπους, δηλ. στις εγκλίσεις με τις οποίες εκφέρονται οι προστακτικές προτάσεις (ή επιθυμίας), δηλ. στην προστακτική και την υποτακτική. Τα παραδείγματα αρνητικού τύπου που παραθέτει είναι, βέβαια, στην υποτακτική έγκλιση (αρνητική προστακτική δεν υπάρχει), αλλά δεν αναφέρει ότι οι προστακτικές προτάσεις στην υποτακτική δεν είναι μόνο αρνητικές (π.χ. _να μού το διαβάσεις τώρα_). Και όπως σημειώνεται πιο πάνω στον # 7, οι προστακτικές προτάσεις σε υποτακτική, είτε καταφατικές είτε αποφατικές, έχουν πρώτα το έμμεσο και μετά το άμεσο αντικείμενο. Επομένως, εδώ δεν υπάρχει κάποια αντίθετη άποψη.

Ελπίζω να έχεις βοηθηθεί κάπως περισσότερο.


----------



## Αγγελος

Σημειώστε ότι το -ε της προστακτικής εκθλίβεται *μόνο* πριν από τις αντωνυμίες που αρχίζουν από τ: πάρ΄ το, φέρ΄ τα, πάρ' του το, φέρ' το μου, αλλά υποχρεωτικά πάρ*ε* με, φέρ*ε* μού το. Εξαίρεση είναι το δώσε, όπου λέμε και δώσ΄ μου το· ίσως να σώζεται εκεί η αρχαία προστακτική δός.


----------

